# Boobs after MC?



## dan-o

This might sound like a silly question, but what will happen to my boobs after/during the MC, will they produce milk :shock: or go down to normal size?

I'm expecting a MC to start sometime in the next 2 weeks (11 -13 weeks pregnant)

They are certainly very painful & swollen at the mo!


----------



## MrsJD

Hi hun,

Mine's reduced in size and pain, pretty quickly after my MC's.

:hugs:


----------



## rachjim98

I believe that more then likely they will go back to normal size. Just in case you might want to keep a tight fitted bra on most of the time until this passes. If you do start to produce milk just try not to stimulate them (will dry up on its own with no stimulation). Hope this helped. If you need anything let us know. So sorry again:hug:


----------



## orange-sox

Oh dan-o :hugs:, I imagine they will probably go down, but wearing a well supporting bra with definately help until they do, if you're worried about them leaking then get yourself some breast pads just to make sure :) 

My milk came in last week, but I was 20+5 when I delivered seb, and had been leaking a bit for about 3 weeks before he was born anyway.


----------



## dan-o

Thanks guys :hugs: xxx


----------



## Las78

Hi Hun. so sorry, sending you hugs x

I m/c at 17w and thank goodness had no milk come in, Jessa m/c around the same time also at about 17w and hers did come in. I think it possibly just varies from person to person.


----------



## susan_1981

Mine just went back to normal, although now, after ovulation, my boobs have started hurting. I've never suffered from sore boobs before getting pregnant so I don't know if this is an effect of the miscarriage or if it's because the pill is well and truly out of my system x


----------



## Schmelly

Mine have just deflated...hopefully you were too early for there to be any milk. But, as rachjm98 said, if you do get any milk try to avoid any kind of stimulation, because this will just make it worse.

:hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry to report Dan-o that my breasts leaked a bit this morning. :cry: I mc'd at 10+5... I hope it doesn't happen to you. Fxd for you.

:hug: :hug:


----------



## rachjim98

Peach Blossom, just keep them in a tight fitting bra, you can put some cotton pads in there in case they are leaking badly. Don't squeeze them it will only make your body want to produce more. NO STIMULATION, even hot shower can make it worse, so sorry your body has put extra burden on your heart and mind.:hug:


----------



## rainbowzebra2

Hi - so sorry for your loss - mine went back to normal after a few days after MC, but they had sort of gone down a bit (if im honest) for the last 3 weeks of my pregnancy - I had a MMC. Hope that helps.xx


----------



## honeybunch2k7

I had a loss at 16 weeks. My milk came in, and my breasts EXPLODED. However, I had a second tri loss and not even everyone who has a 2nd tri loss has their milk come in.


:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## dan-o

Gosh so many of you with much later losses than me, I'm so sorry :hugs:

I don't think I'll let mine get into the second tri.
I'll opt for a D&C if nothing happens by the beginning of my 13th week (currently 11+4 ish)

Interestingly my boobs feel like they have gone down a tiny bit, so I may escape the milk. Also I've never had a sucessful pregnancy so my boobs have never produced yet x

:hug:


----------



## JennTheMomma

Sorry to hear.

Mine went right back to normal a few weeks after my MC.


----------

